
Work, Sleep, Family, Fitness, or Friends: Pick 3 - joeyespo
http://www.inc.com/jessica-stillman/work-sleep-family-fitness-or-friends-pick-3.html
======
CuriouslyC
Get your exercise with friends/family. I can chat and lift weights, walk on a
treadmill or do yoga at the same time easily. Not to mention that you can get
a lot of callisthenics in during a 5 minute break every couple of hours at
work; just wear comfortable clothes and don't be afraid to use the floor space
by your desk.

------
runamok
Interesting. My college track coach expressed it as social, grades and
running: pick 2. Sleep is a requirement or all the rest inevitably fall apart.

Personally I think fitness is not as time consuming as many people make out. I
run 5 to 6 hours a week total clocking 40 to 50 miles. Granted running is
probably one of the more time efficient forms of training... It's all about
minimizing friction for me: run from home or work instead of driving somewhere
and choosing my running time to minimize time spent in traffic. It helps a lot
that my spouse is also a runner and many of my friends are so that takes care
of much if the family/social part...

So 6 hours out of my 112 waking hours does not seem impossible. And most
people could cut that in half and stay in decent shape.

------
alxjsn
Sleep, sleep, and sleep. I win.

